# Autobrite Magifoam mini-review (Touchless wash)



## mick2010

Hi guys,

I used Magifoam for the first time today and I thought I'd share what I thought about it. This isn't going to be a full blown review, just some pictures then my views at the end.

The equipment I have:

* Autobrite HD Foam Lance
* Nilfisk C120 (120 BAR / 520 L/H)

The before pics are 5 weeks of dirt on the car. Around 8 weeks ago the car got a going over with Meg's 3 step system as a test - the only one I found any good was the paint cleaner, the polish wasn't anything special and the durability of the wax was terrible, as you can see in the following pictures not much of it remains. Had a bit of an accident in the car around 3 weeks ago which is what all of the scuff marks are from 

*The following pictures depict the car with 5 weeks dirt on it. This is a touchless wash, the Magifoam was left to dwell on the car without prior rinsing for approx. 15 minutes then simply washed off with the pressure washer! No mitts involved!*

Before:




































































































Now moving on to the Magifoam on the car:









































































Just after the car was rinsed off:































































































































Some marks still remain on the wheels although this would take something more aggressive:










Finally, some pics of the other half's Corsa - this car hadn't been washed in around 2 weeks and all I did was use the Foam Lance w/ Magifoam, let it dwell and rinse off.




























I find this an excellent product and it is definitely becoming a step in my car washing. Can't believe the amount of dirt it takes off without even putting a mitt to the car.

Unfortunately it did not dwell for very long, there was definitely no 35+ minutes here  It was my first time using the lance so I could have got the mixture or concentration ratio wrong. I'd say around 15 minutes before it looked like it needed washed off.

Overall, it has excellent cleaning power, cuts through dirt that has been there for 5+ weeks and very easy to rinse off. Before I got my Magifoam I trawled through the forums looking for before and after pictures to hype myself up, hope this does the same for someone else :thumb:

Just to add, the Nilfisk C120 is an *EXCELLENT* machine. I used it today to do the two cars, the patios and the front of the in-laws house. Lifted a hell of a lot of grime with no problem at all. I did worry at the start it might not be all that powerful but it packs a real good punch. Extremely good value for money at £89.99 from Amazon with the accessory pack.

I hope this gave anyone who wants to use Magifoam or someone who is interested in it a bit of an insight into the product and what it is capable of. Big thumbs up to Autobrite for making an awesome product, one that will be in my detailing collection for as long as I can see :thumb:

Cheers guys,

mick


----------



## HalfordsShopper

Nice one mate. Excellent results with not much effort.:thumb:

And there are still people around who say snow foaming is pointless. :wall:

The wheels came up pretty well too considering you didn't touch them. I find i get really good results just spraying them with billbery or a weak surfec solution and then foaming over the top. The foam just seems to hold the more aggressive cleaner in place on the wheels and they come up spotless after a quick rinse.


----------



## alan hanson

how long does the foam actually last on the floor after being rinsed off?


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Good before/after shots :thumb: I'm still waiting for the real snow here to shift before I can try magifoam out  Mind you the car should be in a right state so it'll be interesting to see the transformation


----------



## mick2010

HalfordsShopper said:


> Nice one mate. Excellent results with not much effort.:thumb:
> 
> And there are still people around who say snow foaming is pointless. :wall:
> 
> The wheels came up pretty well too considering you didn't touch them. I find i get really good results just spraying them with billbery or a weak surfec solution and then foaming over the top. The foam just seems to hold the more aggressive cleaner in place on the wheels and they come up spotless after a quick rinse.


Cheers mate :thumb:

Having used it today for the first time, I already feel like it is a must have. I was afraid that my expectations could be a bit high but it just blew them out of the water. Plus it was great fun using it, one of the older people who live here came over a bit baffled as to what it was 

Thanks for the tip for the wheels, for the first time I just wanted to use the foam on its own to see what the cleaning power was like. In future I'll use some Bilberry.



alan hanson said:


> how long does the foam actually last on the floor after being rinsed off?


Well I tried my best to wash most of it down the drain with the PW but 8 hours later there is still whatever I didn't wash away on the ground outside. I'd suggest it would be best used in a sloped area that runs into a drain or 10  Just shows how long it lasts. If it's still there in the morning, I'll take a picture!


----------



## jgy6000

mick2010 said:


> Well I tried my best to wash most of it down the drain with the PW but 8 hours later there is still whatever I didn't wash away on the ground outside. I'd suggest it would be best used in a sloped area that runs into a drain or 10  Just shows how long it lasts. If it's still there in the morning, I'll take a picture!


This is the only thing putting me off getting a foam lance, wouldnt want to make that mess on my road


----------



## ryand

nice work, bet the path was nice and clean too!!


----------



## mick2010

jgy6000 said:


> This is the only thing putting me off getting a foam lance, wouldnt want to make that mess on my road


I took a pic of the remnants of the Magifoam outside there now for you, I will upload it once I go back onto the other laptop. There was a lot more than I thought there was gonna be and I really didn't think it would be as difficult to get it washed away, I'd say with an open ended hose it would probably have been easier.



ryand said:


> nice work, bet the path was nice and clean too!!


Cheers mate :thumb: It looked like it snowed in a circle around the car, once the car was away I'd say people were wondering wtf happened


----------



## Chufster

It didn't appear to cling to your number plate very well!! 

Good job for touchless though. :thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper

jgy6000 said:


> This is the only thing putting me off getting a foam lance, wouldnt want to make that mess on my road


Not all snow foams leave a mess on the floor. BH autofoam does a great job of cleaning, and doesn't linger on the drive. It just disappears with the rinse water.:thumb:


----------



## mick2010

Chufster said:


> It didn't appear to cling to your number plate very well!!
> 
> Good job for touchless though. :thumb:


That's GTechniq's new product, Snow Foam max repellency  - Cheers mate :thumb:

How does everyone else clean out their foam lance after use? I filled up the bottle with cold water, turned the knob right the way around to minus and let it flow through until the bottle was empty, just to get any residual foam out.

Any suggestions would be appreciated :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

I think you got more on the pavement than the car  Cracking results though.



HalfordsShopper said:


> Not all snow foams leave a mess on the floor. BH autofoam does a great job of cleaning, and doesn't linger on the drive. It just disappears with the rinse water.:thumb:


Valet pro orange pre wash is another. That gives similar cleaning but with less foam. I might have to take some snaps tomorrow if I get chance.


----------



## mick2010

CleanYourCar said:


> I think you got more on the pavement than the car  Cracking results though.


Cheers Tim :thumb:

The jet from the foam lance comes in more of a direct line as opposed to a spray, are the two prongs supposed to be further apart or closer together to get a smooth spray? Appreciate all the nice responses from everyone!


----------



## CliveP

Mick,

Great stuff! Bet you were very pleased. :thumb:

I did four cars at the same time on my drive with it last week, it looked like a 
'foreign nationals' car wash place :lol: I just thought I'd keep snowing one car after the other given the amount of dwell time!

I agree on the Nilfisk c120 too - fantastic machine (I even got it for 79.99 off Amazin a couple of weeks ago, the price varies)......

Oh, as per how long on the drive - mine went on Saturday afternoon, finally all gone last night (Monday!), but it's cleaned the drive after such a long dwell time! :lol:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## mick2010

CliveP said:


> Mick,
> 
> Great stuff! Bet you were very pleased. :thumb:
> 
> I did four cars at the same time on my drive with it last week, it looked like a
> 'foreign nationals' car wash place :lol: I just thought I'd keep snowing one car after the other given the amount of dwell time!
> 
> I agree on the Nilfisk c120 too - fantastic machine (I even got it for 79.99 off Amazin a couple of weeks ago, the price varies)......
> 
> Oh, as per how long on the drive - mine went on Saturday afternoon, finally all gone last night (Monday!), but it's cleaned the drive after such a long dwell time! :lol:
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Indeed Clive, was very pleased for the little effort it took :thumb: I was going to go for the C110 but the delivery date was sometime in Feb! I ended up shelling out the little bit more for the C120 - I think if I went for the C110 I would have regretted it in the long run.

Do you have an Autobrite HD foam lance? If so, could you recommend a good setting for the nozzle at the end for maximum coverage instead of a direct jet? If the foam was a bit cheaper it would make for a good snow fight 

Cheers,

mick


----------



## CliveP

mick2010 said:


> Indeed Clive, was very pleased for the little effort it took :thumb: I was going to go for the C110 but the delivery date was sometime in Feb! I ended up shelling out the little bit more for the C120 - I think if I went for the C110 I would have regretted it in the long run.
> 
> Do you have an Autobrite HD foam lance? If so, could you recommend a good setting for the nozzle at the end for maximum coverage instead of a direct jet? If the foam was a bit cheaper it would make for a good snow fight
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mick


Hi Mick,

Yes, I have the Autobrite HD lance - In terms of the + - dial, I go completely to the minus sign, this gives the thickest foam!
The nozzle - if you turn it very slightly you'll open up the spray angle so you'll no longer get the direct jet. Just keep turning very slowly until you get the 'width' jet you fancy :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## mick2010

CliveP said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> Yes, I have the Autobrite HD lance - In terms of the + - dial, I go completely to the minus sign, this gives the thickest foam!
> The nozzle - if you turn it very slightly you'll open up the spray angle so you'll no longer get the direct jet. Just keep turning very slowly until you get the 'width' jet you fancy :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Hi Clive,

I was using the lance with the dilution knob turned fully to minus and the nozzle fully open at the end (where the prongs are furthest apart) - if I close this and then open it slightly so they are just about apart, it will give a spray rather than a jet, is that right?

Cheers,

mick


----------



## CliveP

mick2010 said:


> Hi Clive,
> 
> I was using the lance with the dilution knob turned fully to minus and the nozzle fully open at the end (where the prongs are furthest apart) - if I close this and then open it slightly so they are just about apart, it will give a spray rather than a jet, is that right?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mick


Hi Mick,

I'm hesitant on the settings on the prongs because I have not exactly looked at them after the adjustments.....but yes if you try adjusting them to something different, you will soon find the setting to get a spray rather than a jet. It is those prongs that affect the spray/jet.....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## mick2010

CliveP said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> I'm hesitant on the settings on the prongs because I have not exactly looked at them after the adjustments.....but yes if you try adjusting them to something different, you will soon find the setting to get a spray rather than a jet. It is those prongs that affect the spray/jet.....
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Hi Clive,

Appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions 

I think I got a bit caught up in the moment of snow foaming instead of working out how to conserve it and give the car nice even coverage 

No doubt I'll be out tomorrow to give it another go, really pleased with the C120 and also the foam lance.

Cheers for the help mate,

mick


----------



## koi

CliveP said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> Yes, I have the Autobrite HD lance - In terms of the + - dial, I go completely to the minus sign, this gives the thickest foam!
> The nozzle - if you turn it very slightly you'll open up the spray angle so you'll no longer get the direct jet. Just keep turning very slowly until you get the 'width' jet you fancy :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Doh didn't realise you could adjust the nozzle!


----------



## wylie coyote

+1. Such a rookie mistake...

Thanks for the help Clive.:thumb:


----------



## mick2010

koi said:


> Doh didn't realise you could adjust the nozzle!


Have you tried this yet? Didn't get a chance to go out and do it today. Does it come out as a spray as opposed to a jet then?


----------



## GSiFan

Thank you for a good write-up. :thumb: I am just about to order my snowfoam lance and some Magicfoam from Autobrite in the morning. I wouldn't have called myself skeptical but it's great to see such a positive endorsement anyway.

Paul


----------



## Chufster

mick2010 said:


> Have you tried this yet? Didn't get a chance to go out and do it today. Does it come out as a spray as opposed to a jet then?


Adjusting the nozzle makes it come out as either a jet or a flat fan, but not a spray in the style of a watering can rose.


----------



## mick2010

VectraGSiFan said:


> Thank you for a good write-up. :thumb: I am just about to order my snowfoam lance and some Magicfoam from Autobrite in the morning. I wouldn't have called myself skeptical but it's great to see such a positive endorsement anyway.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Cheers for the positive reply  I hoped this would show people what a great product it is, I just wanted to let the pictures do the talking. I'm definitely not suggesting this to a replacement for the 2BM, but a quicker mid-week alternative or for one of those times where you want to have a clean car, but just don't have the motivation :lol:



Chufster said:


> Adjusting the nozzle makes it come out as either a jet or a flat fan, but not a spray in the style of a watering can rose.


Yeah, that's what I meant Chufster. I wanted it to come out as a flat fan instead of a jet. I think I was just having too much fun to adjust anything apart from making the foam thicker! :lol:

Cheers guys,

mick


----------



## A17

wow, i've been using an autosmart snow foam, nothing compared to what you have used. shocked with the results.


----------



## mick2010

A17 said:


> wow, i've been using an autosmart snow foam, nothing compared to what you have used. shocked with the results.


Haven't used it before, the only downside with the Magifoam is the mess it leaves wherever you use it  I went outside last night around 11 hours after I first sprayed it and it was backing up from all the drains


----------



## CliveP

mick2010 said:


> Hi Clive,
> 
> Appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions
> 
> I think I got a bit caught up in the moment of snow foaming instead of working out how to conserve it and give the car nice even coverage
> 
> No doubt I'll be out tomorrow to give it another go, really pleased with the C120 and also the foam lance.
> 
> Cheers for the help mate,
> 
> mick


No problem Mick, you're welcome :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP

mick2010 said:


> Haven't used it before, the only downside with the Magifoam is the mess it leaves wherever you use it  I went outside last night around 11 hours after I first sprayed it and it was backing up from all the drains


About 2 days it'll be gone Mick, just view it as the drains and your drive will have had a good long soak and should be clean! 

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

Once your used to using the lance properly you will have less excess left over, It does sit for a few hours but 11 sounds mad lol


----------



## mick2010

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Once your used to using the lance properly you will have less excess left over, It does sit for a few hours but 11 sounds mad lol


These are pics of the drains and the little that I didn't wash away around 11 hours later (sorry for the crap quality):




























Went out there now to use the lance again, got a nice even coverage this time  No pics unfortunately. Still no 30+ minutes dwell time, sent a message to Mark at Autobrite and he said the dwell time depends on the PW, I thought the C120 would be sufficent to make the foam dwell a lot longer than 15 minutes?

mick


----------



## Cristi

MagiFoam it's de wonderful product, i use in last weekend.

the subiect 





































I use 100 ml magicfoam and 700 ml of wather in my lance




























I left 10 minutes then I rinsed with water pressure

at the end ..





































without a trace of dirt, no trace of traffic film ...
here's towel drying before use;










and after I dried the car ...










no traces of dirt...

my conclusion? magicfoam is a super product ...
Thank Autobrite!
these days we will launch a new order from you (romanian detailing community -detailing-club.ro)


----------

